# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور : طفل يبلغ من العمر 3 سنوات ووزنه يفوق الـ60 كيلو!!

## mohamed73

تعيش  عائلة الطفل لو هاو، البالغ من العمر 3 سنوات فقط، أزمة حقيقية بسبب  زيادة  وزنه بشكل خطير إذ بات يزن 60 كيلوغراماً أي 5 مرات أكثر من وزن  الأطفال  في عمره.  
 وذكرت صحيفة "الصن" البريطانية ان والدي الطفل يجدون صعوبة في إجبار ابنهما على اتباع نظام غذائي لتخفيض وزنه لأنهما يخافان منه. 
  وأشارا إلى ان حجم الصبي كبير جداً ما يدفع العائلة إلى  الخوف منه  والتخلي عن أية محاولة لمنعه من التهام صحون كبيرة من الأرز  واللحم. 
  وزعم الوالدان ان الصبي يثور بشكل رهيب إذا لم يتناول 3  أو 4 صحون على  وجبة العشاء. واعترفت الأم تشن هوان "علينا السماح له بذلك  لأنه يبكي من  دون توقف في حال لم نطعمه". 
  وأشارت إلى انها حاولت من قبل تخفيض كميات الطعام التي  يحصل عليها، لكن  جهودها فشلت وزاد وزنه في السنة الماضية فقط حوالي 10  كيلوغرامات. 
  ولفتت إلى ان ابنها منع من التوجه إلى الحضانة بسبب  المخاوف من أن يشكل  حجمه الكبير خطراً على الأطفال الآخرين. وقال الوالد لو  يوشنع ان شهية  ابنه كبيرة جداً وهو يأكل 3 أوعية أرز، أي أكثر مما يأكل هو  وزوجته. 
  يشار إلى ان آخر الأرقام الحكومية تشير إلى ان في الصين 60 مليون شخص يشكون من البدانة، وقد تضاعف العدد بين الأعوام 1992 و2002.

----------


## امير الصمت

تبارك الله هدا هوا الوالد اولا بلاش
مشكور اخى محمد على 
الصور

----------

